# S.F. Bay Area Herf?



## par (May 22, 2005)

How about a SF bay area hearf? I don't know of many cigar friendly places but i think it would be cool with a herf (mini or mega) somewhere around the bay.

I'm coming home to california from japan this weekend (permanently) and i would love to smoke a good one with some of the good guys/girls from CS!


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Par, I'd definately be interested. I'm in Oakland so we're only a bridge apart. You can't count me in for any SF/Bay Area Herf as long as it's not at a 21+ venue (I'm not that old  ). 

This weekend I'm going up to Davis for a day or two to see some friends but send me a PM when you're free and if I'm around the Bay I'll be up for a smoke.

Share some of your ideas/venues, I'm definately game.


----------



## Ramrod (Sep 21, 2005)

Being a true noob, I have no idea what "public" venues in our Great Motherland are still Freeedom, err Cigar, friendly. That being said, I do have an itty bitty backyard on my townhome. A small number, under 6, of folks would fit well. There is one warning though... my wife is 6 months pregnant and that does certain things to her.. :c :gn :bx :fu at totally random and unexpected times. 

Ohh and she is a better shot than I am..

Ramrod


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't know many places in SF that tolerate that nasty ol' cigar smoke. I know a bar called the Hemlock that has a separate smoking room. I think it's kind of a punk rock bar with a separate smoking area, but I had a whole lot of fun there one night.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

bump?


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

i'd be down. pending date/time and all...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I will be in the Bay Area this coming weekend (October 28-30) and next weekend (November 4-6), so if any gorillas want to get together to herf, please let me know.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Let me see if i can find a venue. I have an idea for a place in Palo Alto but i got to speak to the owner...


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be in town.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Let me know! I will check back here. By the way, where is Palo Alto?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

itstim said:


> Let me know! I will check back here. By the way, where is Palo Alto?


bottom of the penninsula. Where in the bay are you coming to?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This is sounding good.... keep me in the loop!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

DrStrangelove said:


> bottom of the penninsula. Where in the bay are you coming to?


I will be definitely staying in Oakland this weekend. It is up in the air right now where I am going to be next weekend.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm not really sure where the place to go is, but if you want to get together this weekend I as well am in Oakland. Franksmith is only a short 15-20 minute drive from us. Rod, want to meet up for a smoke at the Loft this weekend? If no one else is interested maybe the three of us can have a small east bay shindig this weekend.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Let me know....I am flying out soon.

I am sending my cell phone in a private message. I wil try to check back online after I get in town.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have been sick big time the last couple of days... only been awake 6 out of the last 36 hours but I would still like to get a call if something goes down. The fever has broke and I am starting to feel normal again.... don't know how I'll get away with it with the wife.... :hn


----------

